# Configure every morning



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

New user. new to Dish and of course new 722k.

Every morning when I turn on the 722k I get a message to configure and to press and hold 0 on the remote. I do as instructed. Message goes away.

Next morning it does the same thing. How do I resolve this?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Try selecting "cancel" next time you get the message. This should prevent the message from appearing again.


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll try that the next time the msg comes up. But what could be wanting configuration? It was set up last week by the installer and everything seems to work.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

This is a backup feature on your receiver. Have you tried to unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot? You should not get this message each morning. You should have software version L7.50. Please let me know if this continues after rebooting. Thanks.



Al Fischer said:


> New user. new to Dish and of course new 722k.
> 
> Every morning when I turn on the 722k I get a message to configure and to press and hold 0 on the remote. I do as instructed. Message goes away.
> 
> Next morning it does the same thing. How do I resolve this?


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

OK. Thanks. Will unplug and wait for tomorrow.


----------



## denmarks (Apr 3, 2012)

I had the exact same problem. Box was installed on Monday. Received the message on Tuesday and followed instructions. Same message appeared on Wednesday and I selected do not ask again. It did not ask on Thursday (today).


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday, (Thursday) I unplugged the rcvr. Plugged it back in and when it booted up I got the 'configure' msg. Hit cancel and used the rcvr all evening. This morning the msg did not come up. Either re-boot or cancel did it. 

If it comes up again I'll post.


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

This morning did not get the message. Looks like one of the two actions fix this annoyance. Thanks.


----------

